# 7 star northern praying mantis system



## samool (Oct 17, 2007)

hi, i have been offered a place at a kung fu school near my town. But i dont know whether to join as i wasn't very good at judo when i did it a few years ago and i want to know what i am letting myself in for.

if anyone could tell me anything about the '7 star northern praying mantis system' it would be great

cheers


----------



## Kacey (Oct 17, 2007)

First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, you might have better luck asking in the Chinese Martial Arts Talk forum, especially in the *Northern Systems* and *Southern Systems *sub-forums.  

Good luck!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy the site. Alot of great info. here.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi.  Welcome to MT.

7 Star Northern Praying Mantis is a very strong and versatile system.  it is considered the hardest (in the hard/soft concept) of the Mantis substyles.  It has a strong connection to Monkey, in that it has borrowed footwork from that style.  It also has strong connections to qinna.

May have originated in, or around, Shandong province in China.
Don't really know when.  Northern Praying Mantis generally was developed in either the 13th or 18th century (probably somewhere in between in reality).

That's about all I can give you.  Its not an art that I study, just one I am intrigued by.

I recommend you follow Kasey's advice, you're bound to get more information.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT. We have good CMA (Chinese Martial Arts) folks here who can give you good info.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... Personally, I have no knowledge of the system in question, but I'm sure you'll get some good info here, in the CMA forums.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

